

New subreddit feature - comment scores may be hidden for a period of time - blackjack48
http://www.reddit.com/r/modnews/comments/1dd0xw/moderators_new_subreddit_feature_comment_scores/

======
incision
_> The goal of this feature is to try to reduce the initial bandwagon/snowball
voting, where if a comment gets a few initial downvotes it often continues
going negative, or vice versa._

I've long held this perception, interesting to see it validated.

I'd love to see a graph of leaders, followers and influencers of moderation
trends in a large community.

I'm particularly curious about the influence of community "celebrities". How
often do they reverse the moderation trend by replying? Do they have followers
who consistently moderate in response to their activity?

